# jointech



## lenlett (Nov 24, 2012)

does anyone know who were dealers for jointech?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

lenlett said:


> does anyone know who were dealers for jointech?


To the best of my knowledge, they did not sell thru dealers. I see a little of their stuff on ebay from time to time. That may be your best hope.


----------

